# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Advanced Driver Assistance Systems, Veoneer Inc., automotive technology, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Developer - Veoneer Inc.

veoneer.com/en/advanced-driver-assistance-systems

----------


## Airicist

Veoneer at CES 2019

Published on Mar 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Veoneer China 2019 Ride & Drive

Published on Apr 28, 2019




> Veoneer 2019 China Ride & Drive Event, was Veoneer’s second China Ride & Drive Event, demonstrating a variety of advanced active safety technologies and the company’s learning intelligent vehicle, LIV 3.0.

----------


## Airicist

North America Ride & Drive 2019 Highlight

Published on Aug 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

CES 2020 Veoneer highlights

Jan 29, 2020




> CES 2020 Veoneer highlights updated

----------

